# one ton insurance



## kkottemann (Feb 22, 2008)

for those of you who run one ton chip trucks F-350, chevy 3500 ect... what is the auto insurance cost to cover these trucks. I am thinking of putting one togather and would like to know the cost to insure. You don't have to pay commercial rates do you??


----------



## Canyonbc (Feb 22, 2008)

A local buddy of mine who has a F 450 11ft dump...he pays $ 600 a year.


----------



## lumberjack333 (Feb 23, 2008)

I know in Ontario one-tons are considered commercial vehicles and have all the safety inspections and insurance rates of a commercial vehicle now, but this was a recent change. Get in touch with your insurance company or the ministry of transport they'll be able to give you a solid answer.


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 23, 2008)

If you are using it commercially you pay commercial insurance. You can get it covered under a regular policy and hope you never get in an accident. At that point the insurance company may deny coverage or pay that claim and then drop you. Ask your insurance company, I did.


----------



## Justice (Feb 23, 2008)

Sometimes it is cheaper to insure a truck on a commercial policy. Its usually better coverage, and its technically owned buy a business so you don't put your personal wealth at risk. 

If you are using it commercially and anything happens your "done". Plus, if you ever get pulled over you can get ticketed and towed because your supposed to have it registered as a commercial vehicle. In some states you could get charged with insurance fraud on top of the carrier not covering you. 
Best to talk to an agent, not a carrier, and let him tell you what applies to you. You might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## pigwot (Feb 23, 2008)

Sold my 1990 Super Duty last Spring to pay for motel, camping, and food costs of riding bicycle across the United States. I was paying essentially $1200/yr for the Commercial Auto coverage. One nice feature of having the Commercial policy is it insures your occasional use of other vehicles (your personal pickup, or a borrowed car or truck) for liability.
It's time to consider another truck. Anyone else selling an F450 with the 7.3 liter International diesel with only 75k miles on it? The landscaper I sold it to won't sell it back (can't blame him!)


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 25, 2008)

I insure my 1990 F350 with a 12' dump bed through the same company that provides my liability insurance for about $500-600/year. They give me a good deal on autos since they carry my full insurance package. No other company in my area can touch their rates.

The truck has full-coverage and is valued around $7500. Obviously, full-coverage on a more-expensive truck will cost more but, basic liability on this truck is only a few hundred a year. I do full-coverage because it's only a couple hundred more and worth the protection.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Feb 25, 2008)

Commercial insurance for my one-ton, dump trailer, chipper, log splitter, and my liability coverage ( 1 mil ). Shop around regularly for better rates. I have had better rates as I have been working for over 5 years and have both policies with the same carrier now. When the idiot behind you on the cell phone runs into the back of your chipper and subsequently screws up your truck hitch ( on top of the chipper damage) whether you are in the wrong or not the police will be looking at your coverage. When you put advertising on the side of your truck it is like a target. I cannot stress it enough to do it legit... if you cannot afford it then maybe you should quit. Pay for coverage according to the value of your equipment, as it depreciates lower the amount you pay on it. Pay for the full year if you can and ask for a discount when you do. When things seem slow try to do more with less. Park the chipper or trailer or splitter etc. Oh yeah, I pay about 1200 year. Always consider your coverage options on equipment based on replacement costs. Paying cash for stuff as opposed to financing and building up to bigger equipment as your company grows is an ideal way to go as well. Good Luck!


----------



## kkottemann (Feb 25, 2008)

I figrued about $600 or so. I have a loader, she is $477 per month. I am just trying to get an idea. i am about to put togather a one ton chip truck, just trying to figure the cost.


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 25, 2008)

The only way you are going to get a truly accurate estimate of insurance cost is to call your insurance agent. There are way too many variables by asking on this website to have any real idea.


----------



## LTREES (Feb 26, 2008)

i have a 1 ton c-30 1988 w/ a big box (electric dump) i pay about $409.00 for insurance (commercial) reg. i pay $298.00 per year. that no collision. i also have all my insurance w/ one agent Erie ins. bus. liability is $750.00 for 1/2 million. hope this helps you out.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## JShaw (Feb 26, 2008)

For my business, in my region I pay $600 a year for my 1998 chevy C3500 through Progressive. But that's with a high deductible and low limits, it's different everywhere according to zip code. Call your local agent and just run it by him/her and see how much it will cost. It's their job to give you a quote. So shop around and find the best policy. Remember, they work for you, if you don't like their policies or premiums take your business elsewhere.


----------

